# Yo guys help me bang a girl



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

tips? No "chad only" stuff please, if arvid can get a lay so can i 

btw i want to have sex so i can see if it feels better than jerking off


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 23, 2021)

ched only


----------



## hebbewem (Feb 23, 2021)

You cant because you are ugly


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 23, 2021)

same. Guys help us get laid

I'm more gl than him tho


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

thsi forum is a joke


----------



## gaymidget (Feb 23, 2021)

Escortcel max


----------



## BradAniston (Feb 23, 2021)

Insta and tinder bro


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

gaymidget said:


> Escortcel max


Underage


----------



## mogstar (Feb 23, 2021)

@ArvidGustavsson yikes


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 23, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> @ArvidGustavsson yikes


don't tag him he ruins every thread


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> don't tag him he ruins every thread


Facts


----------



## gaymidget (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Underage


Just try to get into parties, try to smash with girls who are drunk, try to simp to get a Highschool gf. The more you try, the higher chances you succeed but at the end, especially in your age, social status and looks are the only thing that can get you laid.


----------



## mogstar (Feb 23, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> don't tag him he ruins every thread


He’s a great poster


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

gaymidget said:


> Just try to get into parties, try to smash with girls who are drunk, try to simp to get a Highschool gf. The more you try, the higher chances you succeed but at the end, especially in your age, social status and looks are the only thing that can get you laid.


Im treucel tbh but I think I can still get laid, look at eggy/londonville


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> tips? No "chad only" stuff please, if arvid can get a lay so can i


*Just add the girl and she'll ask you to come over*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *Just add the girl and she'll ask you to come over*


What about when ur ugly short and fat


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> What about when ur ugly short and fat


*You said "If arvid can get laid so can i"
Thats what i did you just have to show up and treat her bad.*


----------



## .👽. (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> tips? No "chad only" stuff please, if arvid can get a lay so can i
> 
> btw i want to have sex so i can see if it feels better than jerking off


Ma Nigga just make 2-3 pics of your face and install tinder etc. Whats so hard?


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *You said "If arvid can get laid so can i"
> Thats what i did you just have to show up and treat her bad.*


Step 1 doesnt work


Hopelessmofoker said:


> Ma Nigga just make 2-3 pics of your face and install tinder etc. Whats so hard?


Underage


----------



## gaymidget (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> What about when ur ugly short and fat


Listen you dumb kid, if you ever want to succeed in life, you have to give your everything. Nobody is gonna help u out. Yes, life is unfair and some are born to win but that doesn't change anything for u. U should try to make the best out of it. If you are ugly, fat etc. work hard every day every night to change your situation, If you start now, you will have success in your 20s. 

Fucking girls is a numbers game, sometimes thing workout, sometimes not, Looks and social status only increase your chances but they dont make your dating success entirely predictable. Sometimes you fuck girls you wouldn't believe you could and sometimes you get rejected by ugly girls. Thats just life.


----------



## BradAniston (Feb 23, 2021)

Honestly,
Option 1: you go out in nightclub, party and bar but it's quite dead due to covid.
Option 2: social network maxxing.
Option 3: Escortcelling.
Option 4: Rape


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 23, 2021)

gaymidget said:


> Listen you dumb kid, if you ever want to succeed in life, you have to give your everything. Nobody is gonna help u out. Yes, life is unfair and some are born to win but that doesn't change anything for u. U should try to make the best out of it. If you are ugly, fat etc. work hard every day every night to change your situation, If you start now, you will have success in your 20s.
> 
> Fucking girls is a numbers game, sometimes thing workout, sometimes not, Looks and social status only increase your chances but they dont make your dating success entirely predictable. Sometimes you fuck girls you wouldn't believe you could and sometimes you get rejected by ugly girls. Thats just life.


dnr


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

gaymidget said:


> Listen you dumb kid, if you ever want to succeed in life, you have to give your everything. Nobody is gonna help u out. Yes, life is unfair and some are born to win but that doesn't change anything for u. U should try to make the best out of it. If you are ugly, fat etc. work hard every day every night to change your situation, If you start now, you will have success in your 20s.
> 
> Fucking girls is a numbers game, sometimes thing workout, sometimes not, Looks and social status only increase your chances but they dont make your dating success entirely predictable. Sometimes you fuck girls you wouldn't believe you could and sometimes you get rejected by ugly girls. Thats just life.


ok thanks REDPILL DATING STRATEGY


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *Just add the girl and she'll ask you to come over*


worked


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Step 1 doesnt work
> 
> Underage


*You just have to add a girl and she'll start talking to you. Then just find a way to meet. Now i just write "Can i come to u now" or "When can i come" but its not the same as the first time tbh and it was more awkvard when we first met *


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> Honestly,
> Option 1: you go out in nightclub, party and bar but it's quite dead due to covid.
> Option 2: social network maxxing.
> Option 3: Escortcelling.
> Option 4: Rape


1 and 2 could work. 4 is probably off limits due to the risks.


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Feb 23, 2021)

Nigga pussy isn’t always better than jacking off I’ll tell you that right now. Instagram and Snapchat flirt, go to parties, also try yubo.


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> tips? No "chad only" stuff please, if arvid can get a lay so can i
> 
> btw i want to have sex so i can see if it feels better than jerking off


Dude, you're only 12. Sex can wait, masturbate.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *You just have to add a girl and she'll start talking to you. Then just find a way to meet. Now i just write "Can i come to u now" or "When can i come" but its not the same as the first time tbh and it was more awkvard when we first met *



I cant believe ur getting these bitches while i read BOOKS arvid 

jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Dude, you're only 12. Sex can wait, masturbate.


im 16


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Underage


Yeah


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ColdLightskin said:


> Nigga pussy isn’t always better than jacking off I’ll tell you that right now. Instagram and Snapchat flirt, go to parties, also try yubo.


ded srs? whats the point of pussy then


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> I cant believe ur getting these bitches while i read BOOKS arvid
> 
> jfl


*She like put her legs togheter when we fucked last night so i came in literarly 5 minutes jfl after i had lasted 2 hours 2 days before fucking over for me jfl so embarrasing.*


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> im 16


Then why did you say you're 26?


----------



## Deleted member 10516 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> ded srs? whats the point of pussy then


It’s the fact that you’re fucking a girl and the connection. The feeling it self isn’t always that good. Depending on the girl. Pussy is still good I’m just saying not all pussy is good...


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> Then why did you say you're 26?


wanted to seem cooler


ArvidGustavsson said:


> *She like put her legs togheter when we fucked last night so i came in literarly 5 minutes jfl after i had lasted 2 hours 2 days before fucking over for me jfl so embarrasing.*


should i Jack off on the day i fuck a girl or nofap?


----------



## mogstar (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *She like put her legs togheter when we fucked last night so i came in literarly 5 minutes jfl after i had lasted 2 hours 2 days before fucking over for me jfl so embarrasing.*


Lol ahahahaha wtf


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> should i Jack off on the day i fuck a girl or nofap?


*I jacked off yesterday at lunch time and it was the day i fucked up so hard so i dont think so. I hadnt fapped for 2 days on friday and before that jack off i hadnt for a week. Idk man tbh i went from a sex god to a failure real quick.*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *You just have to add a girl and she'll start talking to you. Then just find a way to meet. Now i just write "Can i come to u now" or "When can i come" but its not the same as the first time tbh and it was more awkvard when we first met *



leigt big butt stacy tbh

probably a slut considering her clothes tho


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> Lol ahahahaha wtf


*its not as rare as you'd think my friends said they've had similar experiences.

If the girl is ugly and lose it would never happen but she's too hot and tight its bad.*


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> if arvid can get a lay so can i


the fuck is that supposed to mean JFL


----------



## Jamesothy (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> wanted to seem cooler
> 
> should i Jack off on the day i fuck a girl or nofap?


Well, I hope you're being honest now.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Step 1 doesnt work


You also need to bust in 5 minutes like arvid otherwise no chance


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *I jacked off yesterday at lunch time and it was the day i fucked up so hard so i dont think so. I hadnt fapped for 2 days on friday and before that jack off i hadnt for a week. Idk man tbh i went from a sex god to a failure real quick.*


r u back in shcool?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> I cant believe ur getting these bitches while i read BOOKS arvid
> 
> jfl


*She's not virgin but she's not a slut either. She had a 1 year ltr before me and she's never smoked or been drunk even.*


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *She like put her legs togheter when we fucked last night so i came in literarly 5 minutes jfl after i had lasted 2 hours 2 days before fucking over for me jfl so embarrasing.*


my condolences to you


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> r u back in shcool?


every other week i am and my neck is destroyed so its real embarrasing


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *She's not virgin but she's not a slut either. She had a 1 year ltr before me and she's never smoked or been drunk even.*


do you mog her ex?


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> the fuck is that supposed to mean JFL


idk stfu


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> my condolences to you


Jfl i was looking real good but i was literarly standing there naked in her room with nut on my dick while she went to get paper bcuz i had like pe so she couldnt swallow it like last time or anything it just happened


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *She's not virgin but she's not a slut either. She had a 1 year ltr before me and she's never smoked or been drunk even.*


is hr ex an ugly


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> do you mog her ex?


*Yes i'm taller with much better body and i'm like 1 psl higher face he's still pretty gl though but he's super beta high inhib high pitch voice i think thats why she now wants me to choke her and shit *


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> the fuck is that supposed to mean JFL


mirin how i hijacked this thread jfl


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *Yes i'm taller with much better body and i'm like 1 psl higher face he's still pretty gl though but he's super beta high inhib high pitch voice i think thats why she now wants me to choke her and shit *


aspies mogs NTcels once again 😎


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> is hr ex an ugly


*No if i'm chad he's like chadlite he's much less masculine though*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> mirin how i hijacked this thread jfl


no im not mirin bragcel


----------



## gaymidget (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> ok thanks REDPILL DATING STRATEGY


fag


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

gaymidget said:


> fag


insane ahrument


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> aspies mogs NTcels once again 😎


Indeed ethnics mogs nordcucks


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> no im not mirin bragcel


Tbh i'm quite humble i legit adimted to cuming in 5 minutes


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Indeed ethnics mogs nordcucks


u r indeed a first blue eyed blond haired ethnic


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> u r indeed a first blue eyed blond haired ethnic


*I asked her and she said my hair is brown also she said she thought i was an immigrant last friday srs jfl.*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *I asked her and she said my hair is brown also she said she thought i was an immigrant last friday srs jfl.*


Deathnik


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *I asked her and she said my hair is brown also she said she thought i was an immigrant last friday srs jfl.*


swedish wimminz want da bbc confirmed


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *No if i'm chad he's like chadlite he's much less masculine though*


you smv mog him to the grave doesn't he know you're a famous user on looksmax.me? he shouldn't even breathe in your presence


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> you smv mog him to the grave doesn't he know you're a famous user on looksmax.me? he shouldn't even breathe in your presence


*This art girl is kind of obsessed with me which is a problem bcuz i'm pret sure she wants ltr but i dont*


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *This art girl is kind of obsessed with me which is a problem bcuz i'm pret sure she wants ltr but i dont*


you dont want an LTR with your hot girlfriend?


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *This art girl is kind of obsessed with me which is a problem bcuz i'm pret sure she wants ltr but i dont*


fwb her and keep promising ltr eveey time u see her


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *This art girl is kind of obsessed with me which is a problem bcuz i'm pret sure she wants ltr but i dont*


nvm ltr is cancer once honeymoon phase is over she wants to fuck the next chad tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4387 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *This art girl is kind of obsessed with me which is a problem bcuz i'm pret sure she wants ltr but i dont*


Make her draw a morph of you and pitt.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> fwb her and keep promising ltr eveey time u see her


hang on why is this "give @ArvidGustavsson advice thread" 

it was suppose to be "give @youngmaxxing advice thread"


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> hang on why is this "give @ArvidGustavsson advice thread"
> 
> it was suppose to be "give @youngmaxxing advice thread"


sorry mate, arvid mogs


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 23, 2021)

since it's corona dating apps/instagram will be your best bet.

any chick who has a kik/tellonym in her insta bio is a whore, text her and try to get things going

for dating apps i'd try bumble and tinder (if you're from europe Lovoo as well) just age fraud to 18 and look who matches with you, some chicks crave younger dick and others (also under age) also fraud to 18


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> you dont want an LTR with your hot girlfriend?


Yes i'm not scared she'll cheat but she's not virgin otherwise vry innocent but thats kind of a deal breaker.

Also i fixed her side profile


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> sorry mate, arvid mogs


Keep coping for that deathnik bbc subhuman from the African jungle

Iam pure aryan slayer


----------



## RecessedCel5 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Yes i'm not scared she'll cheat but she's not virgin otherwise vry innocent but thats kind of a deal breaker.
> 
> Also i fixed her side profile
> 
> ...


u made her recessed


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> she's not virgin


Yeah I agree LTR with none virgin feels like being a cuck tbh


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

MoeZart said:


> since it's corona dating apps/instagram will be your best bet.
> 
> any chick who has a kik/tellonym in her insta bio is a whore, text her and try to get things going
> 
> for dating apps i'd try bumble and tinder (if you're from europe Lovoo as well) just age fraud to 18 and look who matches with you, some chicks crave younger dick and others (also under age) also fraud to 18


will this work for ugly


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> u made her recessed


The left is the morph


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> The left is the morph


move to los Angeles and slay tbh i will show u around


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> The left is the morph


Oh nvm


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> The left is the morph


Arvid where did you meet Stacy ? 

Instagram?

I feel like girls like that are my looksmatch but I cant get anywhere near a Stacy on Bumble or Tinder


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> move to los Angeles and slay tbh i will show u around


cucked If u help this deathnik bbc slay white wimminz


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> move to los Angeles and slay tbh i will show u around





youngmaxxing said:


> Oh nvm


she looks good from all angles ngl


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 23, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Arvid where did you meet Stacy ?
> 
> Instagram?
> 
> I feel like girls like that are my looksmatch but I cant get anywhere near a Stacy on Bumble or Tinder


No offence to you but no she isn't lmao, mogs arvid too tbf


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> she looks good from all angles ngl


dont become a simp tbh

i will get satcy gf once i get genetics-plasty


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Arvid where did you meet Stacy ?
> 
> Instagram?
> 
> I feel like girls like that are my looksmatch but I cant get anywhere near a Stacy on Bumble or Tinder


*she followed me back on ig so i added her snap. After that it was super easy literarl autist could make it work.*

*I mog her imo though so if you want to girl to beg for ur cock i dont think looksmatch works.*


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> I feel like girls like that are my looksmatch but I cant get anywhere near a Stacy on Bumble or Tinder


You want to slay above your looksmatch? tf lol


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I mog her imo though so if you want to girl to beg for ur cock i dont think looksmatch works.


yeah this is fax ngl


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> dont become a simp tbh
> 
> i will get satcy gf once i get genetics-plasty


*She said i brought all her insecurities out.*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> No offence to you but no she isn't lmao, mogs arvid too tbf


i feel like they r looksmatched. she is rlly cute but 6'1 with arvids face surely rarer


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> No offence to you but no she isn't lmao, mogs arvid too tbf


also u could use a wet wipe on her and then we see what she rlly looks like


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> i feel like they r looksmatched. she is rlly cute but 6'1 with arvids face surely rarer


Arvid looks good but his colouring fucks his rating ngl, she mogs him from what I have seen.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> also u could use a wet wipe on her and then we see what she rlly looks like


True lmaooooo


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> You want to slay above your looksmatch? tf lol


No bruh I mog girls ( without fraud makeup ) into the dirt, legit only saw 1 or 2 girls IRL that are my looksmatch

This girl he posted is a " looksmatch " as in she is below me but good looking enough for me to be happy


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *She said i brought all her insecurities out.*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Arvid looks good but his colouring fucks his rating ngl, she mogs him from what I have seen.


Deathnik bbc colouring. Brutal


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Deathnik bbc colouring. Brutal


What does this even mean jfc


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> No bruh I mog girls ( without fraud makeup ) into the dirt, legit only saw 1 or 2 girls IRL that are my looksmatch
> 
> This girl he posted is a " looksmatch " as in she is below me but good looking enough for me to be happy


*True makeup is big difference most girls are just as ugly as most guys i feel. Genetically speaking i prob mog the art girl quite hard without makeup she's compareable to a high tier becky who has makeup on facially speaking bcuz she has rly good body obv.*


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> No bruh I mog girls ( without fraud makeup ) into the dirt, legit only saw 1 or 2 girls IRL that are my looksmatch
> 
> This girl he posted is a " looksmatch " as in she is below me but good looking enough for me to be happy


do u post ur face here lowkey wanna see what a stacy looksmatch is


----------



## BradAniston (Feb 23, 2021)

From "Help me get laid" to another Arvid braging thread


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *True makeup is big difference most girls are just as ugly as most guys i feel. Genetically speaking i prob mog the art girl quite hard without makeup she's compareable to a high tier becky who has makeup on facially speaking bcuz she has rly good body obv.*


Ask her on snap if she wears makeup


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

BradAniston said:


> From "Help me get laid" to another Arvid braging thread


I hate chads 😡


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 23, 2021)

Uglyandfat said:


> do u post ur face here lowkey wanna see what a stacy looksmatch is


I can PM my face, but I dont post publicly


----------



## Uglyandfat (Feb 23, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> I can PM my face, but I dont post publicly


yeah sure go ahead


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Ask her on snap if she wears makeup


She does i fucked her without makeup bcuz we were going to sleep so she took it off, She doesnt normally use a lot though just like shit that makes skin look better tbh.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> She does i fucked her without makeup bcuz we were going to sleep so she took it off, She doesnt normally use a lot though just like shit that makes skin look better tbh.


Does she look same without?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Does she look same without?


*She looks slight worse obv but she's still vry hot *


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

Bump. No more arvid brags


----------



## mogstar (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *its not as rare as you'd think my friends said they've had similar experiences.
> 
> If the girl is ugly and lose it would never happen but she's too hot and tight its bad.*


What’s her psl bro ?


----------



## goat2x (Feb 23, 2021)

just make sure the girl is so drunk that she cant even walk or run away thats how i did it anyways


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

goat2x said:


> just make sure the girl is so drunk that she cant even walk or run away thats how i did it anyways


Cant risk it tbh


----------



## goat2x (Feb 23, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> What’s her psl bro ?


nothing, its non existent just like fosters home, he made this whole shit story up w his dumb light bulb hed


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Bump. No more arvid brags


Its prob near impossible to get laid for a guy your age every girl has social media

Unless you have super high PSL or very tall height, girls will just go for Chads

Only chance is dating really low PSL girls


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

goat2x said:


> nothing, its non existent just like fosters home, he made this whole shit story up w his dumb light bulb hed


Indeed only a true gigachad could accomplish something like that


----------



## mogstar (Feb 23, 2021)

goat2x said:


> nothing, its non existent just like fosters home, he made this whole shit story up w his dumb light bulb hed


Heyyyyyyy welcome back man


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> Its prob near impossible to get laid for a guy your age every girl has social media
> 
> Unless you have super high PSL or very tall height, girls will just go for Chads
> 
> Only chance is dating really low PSL girls


Brutal


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

goat2x said:


> nothing, its non existent just like fosters home, he made this whole shit story up w his dumb light bulb hed


Missed u btw goet

We came back at same time


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

portuguesecel said:


> What’s her psl bro ?


like 5.5 idk she's rly hot idk how to rate her tbh


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 23, 2021)

hebbewem said:


> You cant because you are ugly


ugly as hell


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Feb 23, 2021)

GigaChang said:


> same. Guys help us get laid
> 
> I'm more gl than him tho


dont doubt that


----------



## Deleted member 2632 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> like 5.5 idk she's rly hot idk how to rate her tbh


I would be more than happy to date a girl like that lookswise, but idk her personality I would know instantly if she was long term material, 
( 95% shes not cause Jew Feminism )


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

Chadlite Rutherford said:


> I would be more than happy to date a girl like that lookswise, but idk her personality I would know instantly if she was long term material,
> ( 95% shes not cause Jew Feminism )


*She's actually much more based than i thought and she makes fun of her art classmates and calls them weirdos and says she's **ashamed** to be associated with them.*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *She's actually much more based than i thought and she makes fun of her art classmates and calls them weirdos and says she's **ashamed** to be associated with them.*


Le based trad foid doesnt exist tbh 

Mocking incel is actualy a bad thing tbh


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Le based trad foid doesnt exist tbh
> 
> Mocking incel is actualy a bad thing tbh


*Tbh she's extremely lookist and makes fun of how ugly people in her class is while calling me a 10 jfl but since i'm based i called her a 4*


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *Tbh she's extremely lookist and makes fun of how ugly people in her class is while calling me a 10 jfl but since i'm based i called her a 4*


keep her humble fr


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> keep her humble fr


*I am jfl she said i make her insecure.*


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Le based trad foid doesnt exist tbh
> 
> Mocking incel is actualy a bad thing tbh


Naw my ex was incredibly based even more so than me jfc


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Naw my ex was incredibly based even more so than me jfc


they do it for attention/money/cuz chad is


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> they do it for attention/money/cuz chad is


Yeah no you really are underestimating how based I mean by based, please give me an example of what you would expect her to say.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Yeah no you really are underestimating how based I mean by based, please give me an example of what you would expect her to say.


"nuck figgers lol"


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> "nuck figgers lol"


I mean to list some of the views of was hatred for promiscuity/degeneracy, found gay people gross, not really hatred for people of other races but did not want them in the country, genuinely believed in gender roles, anti-Semitic because jews are strangely enough at the top of 99% of influential industries, did not wear a single drop of makeup, blackpilled af when it came to looks I mean the list just goes on. 

More extreme than some people on here and I honestly doubt there are chads with views like this are common and it would be a bit stupid if she was doing this attention given she was already gorgeous. Albeit those views are a plus in my eyes now lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> I mean to list some of the views of was hatred for promiscuity/degeneracy, found gay people gross, not really hatred for people of other races but did not want them in the country, genuinely believed in gender roles, anti-Semitic because jews are strangely enough at the top of 99% of influential industries, did not wear a single drop of makeup, blackpilled af when it came to looks I mean the list just goes on.
> 
> More extreme than some people on here and I honestly doubt there are chads with views like this are common and it would be a bit stupid if she was doing this attention given she was already gorgeous. Albeit those views are a plus in my eyes now lmao.


she still does hate the incels 

i dont understand hows it based to hate ethnics, they are literally pathetic, its like saying i will beat up women


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> she still does hate the incels
> 
> i dont understand hows it based to hate ethnics, they are literally pathetic, its like saying i will beat up women


hating foids > hating ethnics by far


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Feb 23, 2021)




----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> she still does hate the incels
> 
> i dont understand hows it based to hate ethnics, they are literally pathetic, its like saying i will beat up women


Not really though, she didn't hate the incels jfc.

Lmao I mean talk to 99% of the population and just watch how well that opinion would go down lmao.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Not really though, she didn't hate the incels jfc.
> 
> Lmao I mean talk to 99% of the population and just watch how well that opinion would go down lmao.


99% of the population loves foids, lgbt, that shit, who cares? 

Girls hating ethnics is not based, its biological preference 

How can she hate ethnics and not hate incels? They're very similar


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> 99% of the population loves foids, lgbt, that shit, who cares?
> 
> Girls hating ethnics is not based, its biological preference
> 
> How can she hate ethnics and not hate incels? They're very similar


Imo it just sounds like on the lgbt and looks shit she was acting cuz she wants to fuck u

And on the ethnics she hates ethnics, which is 90% girls


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> 99% of the population loves foids, lgbt, that shit, who cares?
> 
> Girls hating ethnics is not based, its biological preference
> 
> How can she hate ethnics and not hate incels? They're very similar


Yes mention you dislike the way either one of them is acting and you will get backlash to the nth degree.

The view behind hating them however wasn't just "oh they are ugly hehe", much more based in the reality of the fact they cannot assimilate within western society correctly and they are not our problem, we should be focusing on fixing our own issues for our own people and not try and fix other issues by importing people into the country.

Not particularly, one is upset they cannot get laid the other acts like a bunch of apes.


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Imo it just sounds like on the lgbt and looks shit she was acting cuz she wants to fuck u
> 
> And on the ethnics she hates ethnics, which is 90% girls


That would be some 4d chess if that was the case because she was the one convincing me on certain issues because I was incredibly liberal before and now I am significantly more right leaning and auth


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> Yes mention you dislike the way either one of them is acting and you will get backlash to the nth degree.
> 
> The view behind hating them however wasn't just "oh they are ugly hehe", much more based in the reality of the fact they cannot assimilate within western society correctly and they are not our problem, we should be focusing on fixing our own issues for our own people and not try and fix other issues by importing people into the country.
> 
> Not particularly, one is upset they cannot get laid the other acts like a bunch of apes.


Do you think girl cares if people act like apes?

Well, true, but both (white) incels and ethnics are ugly, and that's the reason why girls hate them

Obviously that reasoning is true, but she doesn't actually care about that. It's like the napoleon complex thing for short dudes


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

SendMePicsToRate said:


> That would be some 4d chess if that was the case because she was the one convincing me on certain issues because I was incredibly liberal before and now I am significantly more right leaning and auth


Honestly I just dont buy the whole trad foid thing


----------



## SendMePicsToRate (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Honestly I just dont buy the whole trad foid thing


That is fair enough, I am stating that there are chances of it being the case (legitimately) but it is more likely to stumble across a pot of gold and a billion dollar suitcase or some shit.


----------



## BradAniston (Feb 23, 2021)

Proex said:


> View attachment 1003616


----------



## Bitch (Feb 23, 2021)

_done._


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> _done._


What


----------



## Bitch (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> What


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> View attachment 1003633


Why did u say done


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 23, 2021)

What type of girl?


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

BIGDICCJIM said:


> What type of girl?


White


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> White














Which out of these four?


----------



## Bitch (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> Why did u say done


It was supposed to be a joke. You said guys help me bang this girl and I said done as in I finished.


----------



## Deleted member 7866 (Feb 23, 2021)

yolojetrollo said:


> It was supposed to be a joke. You said guys help me bang this girl and I said done as in I finished.


----------



## Bitch (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> View attachment 1003643


Glad you understood it after I tried to explain it the second time and had to put the explanation in text for you


----------



## itorroella9 (Feb 23, 2021)

i'm gonna assume you wanna bang a femboy seeing your recent posts


----------



## IdiAmin (Feb 23, 2021)

Knock her out and fuck her, bruh


----------



## Deleted member 12146 (Feb 23, 2021)

Lower your standards and do it with some ugly fat bitch. If you're that desperate. I'd rather be single until I'm good looking enough


----------



## Marsiere214 (Feb 23, 2021)

just talk to her bro


----------



## Deleted member 7098 (Feb 23, 2021)

youngmaxxing said:


> will this work for ugly


yup, you will just have to put more effort/hours into it. and don't use loner basement selfies, even if ugly


----------



## WadlowMaxxing (Feb 23, 2021)

ask @LondonVillie


----------

